# I lost my child today. I am the worst mother ever!



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am just sick. Today we were at my older daughter's cheerleading jamboree. at the local high school football stadium. I was on the field taking pictures. My husband decided to go find us a seat. He thought our 3 year old was still with me. I thought she went with him. She did follow him but never saw him sit down. From what she told me, she was walking around lcrying looking for him.







A police officer and his wife spotted her and had them to call over the speaker that a little girl in a pink shirt was lost. It never registered with me or dh that it could be our child. We each thought the other one had her. They finally announced her name over the speaker. I could have vomitted. Poor little baby was scared to death. Besides the trauma of losing my child, I am terribly embarrassed that I could have done this. So now I imagine everyone thinks that I am the irresponsible mother who can't keep up with her 4 kids.

I have promised our little one that dh and I will communicate better in the future so this won't happen again. She said, "It's ok mommy, the police officer was nice. He didn't shoot me."

So I get the Worst Mother of the Day Award.

Please be gentle with me, I am already beating myself up.


----------



## jojojojojo (Feb 4, 2009)

Forgive yourself -- you've got a plan for it to not happen again.

Even the New Testament has a similar story, so you know it's been happening to families for ages! You are not the worst mother ever.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

((hugs))

I can totally imagne that happening to DH and Me.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

That is TOTALLY something that I would do and something that can (and does) happen to lots of people, not that it makes it any less horrible and scary when it happens to you. Try to forgive yourself.

The reason you are as upset as you are is because you are a GREAT mother.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baglady* 
That is TOTALLY something that I would do and something that can (and does) happen to lots of people, not that it makes it any less horrible and scary when it happens to you. Try to forgive yourself.

The reason you are as upset as you are is because you are a GREAT mother.









:


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

You're a fine mother. It does happen and you know what? The world is actually a good place most of the time and it all turns out okay. Like today.

Also, given the state of clothing today, announcing she was in pink was not helpful.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

When people heard your name being announced, i can almost guarantee you they were NOT thinking "oh what a horrible mother how could she lose her child??" but rather thinking about the time THEY lost their child, or when they almost did, or being so glad that didnt happen to them (but totally recognizing that it *could*)....we've all been there, or will be there....its so so scary when it happens to you.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My little girl got lost today, too.









We were at a congregation event today, everyone in their dress clothes. At lunch, dh brought the 2 older kids (9 and 7) to the lunch room to meet me (I had the baby). I asked him where dd (7 yrs) was and he thought she was right behind him! I went to look for her (small room) and as I was exiting the lunch room she was coming in. Tears in her eyes, running down her cheeks, etc.









Dh felt awful!! Dd was ok, just scared. She didn't see him turn left, so she kept going straight and when she didn't see him, she headed back to the lunch room. We knew probably 1/3 of the ppl there, but dd doesn't know them all (some we've known since before she was born and we don't live in the same area anymore), so she didn't realize she could approach someone for help.

I'm glad your girl was ok!!







You're not a bad mom.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the support. It means alot.

HarperRose- Sorry your dd got lost too! I am glad both of our girls are safe tonight.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like it was a rough day for all three of you- I am so sorry that y'all went through that. And of course you're not a bad mom!!! Something like that could happen to ANYONE!

Actually, that did happen to my neice at Disney World this past November. They were going on Thunder Mtn Railroad..... my sis thought she was staying off the ride with grandma.... grandma thought she went on the ride with my sis...... Scary all around.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't think of a single parent who hasn't lost track of their child at some point. It happens. It doesn't make you a bad mom it just makes you human. The important parts are that she is safe and that you and your Dh have devised a plan to keep it from happening again.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've lost three of mine (the fourth is only 7 weeks old) at least once. The first time was exactly what you describe. We each thought the other had him. By the time we realized that wasn't the case, he'd wandered out of the campsite...and started an independent tour of a 200+ site campground. Scary.

DD1 slipped out the patio gate, when ds1 didn't latch it behind him, and dh and I both thought he had, so we let her out. Scary, too.

DS2 just opened the door and left while I was upstairs one morning. He wasn't gone that long, but it was terrifying to realize he could leave while I was asleep (I wans't that time).

Our friend's youngest son once wandered off at the World Expo. That was pretty freaky, too.
Kids get lost. It's happened to every parent I know.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww- it happens to the best of us. My little one is only 14 months and i havent lost her yet but i am sure that day will come. Especially the way she runs









Heck i can remember my mum loosing me a couple of times.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmm...DH and I went to a massive reunion last month. It was an outside picnic with folks that had graduated from this school from anytime in the past 50 years, so LOTS of people everywhere. I gave him the baby and made it CLEAR he 'had' her, and I didn't. I went to go reconnect with friends, and about 30 minutes later wandered back to DH.

He didn't have the baby.

He thought I had come and scooped her up, I (of course) thought he had her. We were FRANTIC looking everywhere. There's a lake RIGHT by all of this picnic area and I was hysterical thinking she'd fallen in or been stolen. I'm walking up and down aisles of tables sweeping the ground with my eyes, looking for her walking around or under a table. I walked past this picnic table (there were about 100 tables in rows of about 10) and I hear this woman's voice say "Can you imagine, there's no one even LOOKING for you, you poor dear"

I spun around and she was holding my baby!! I said OH YES I AM! And scooped her up right away, the lady wagged her finger at me and said something about me having more common sense than to let a baby wander around for 15 minutes by herself!

Ummm. right, because that's what I do. Just let her wander off. OMG!

The rest of the afternoon she was giving me and DH weird looks. Ugh! I felt like the WORST mother EVER! And it wasn't even my fault!!

DH ended up getting her backpack and wearing her for the rest of the picnic. We were both MUCH happier









Anyways, just wanted you to know it happens to everyone. I'm glad it all ended well!

(hugs)


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Aww don't feel bad, she's safe and we've all done it.
I lost Ds#2 one day in the front yard (18mths old)! We have it all fenced in, and the phone rang, I ran in and was looking out the kitchen window and looking at this toddler across the street playing on the building site of the house being built. He sqeezed between the gate and the fence post.
I thought "Wow look at that little kid, what kind of parent lets a little one play on a building site" Then It dawned on me, I screamed and dropped the phone, scared the crap out of my Mom who was 5000 miles away on the other end.
He was fine, we called Mom back to let her know, no one was injured.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

DS1 is tall for his age and had zero difficulty reaching and unlocking the deadbolt on our front door. One morning, he got up way early while DS2 and I were still sleeping, and just LEFT. DH (works nights) came home a little after 6:00 a.m. and peeped into the kids' rooms like always, and DS1 was just gone. I was awaken by our bedroom door flying open with a crash and DH frantically asking me if DS1 was in bed with me. DH called the cops, and as it turns out, a couple of police officers out on patrol had already found him half a mile from our house! From what I gather from what DS1 and the cops told me when they brought him home, DS1 was too shy to talk, so one cop gave him a ride on his shoulders and they went door to door trying to figure out where the heck this kid came from. I was SO freaked out.

It happens, mama. It really does.


----------



## rebecca03 (May 27, 2008)

Don't be so hard on yourself! Losing kids happens, unfortunately. DP and I haven't been through it yet (knock on wood!) but DD is only 8mo, so we have plenty of time lol.

I got lost when I was little. On vacation at Universal Studios in California. I was on a maze with one of my brothers and a cousin, they ended up going too far ahead of me. I went out of a different exit than they did, and couldn't find my family. I found me a security guard, he took me to lost and found, and they made an announcement. It was pretty scary, but I got over it.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, if you read the Bible, the same thing happened to Mary and Joseph when they took Jesus to the temple.

If the Blessed Virgin Mary can lose her son (she thought Joseph had him, Joseph thought she had him and they traveled for DAYS), and still be considered a saint, I think you're OK.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww, you'd have to do a lot more to be the worst mother of the day (or hour for that matter). I think this happens to everyone at least once when raising a child. It's terribly scary, but everything worked out.

When SIL was little, DH's family lost her in a CASINO in Las Vegas. What was awesome? After they found her, they found Aunt J playing slots instead of looking for her. Good times, huh?


----------



## ckberkey (Jan 7, 2006)

Big hugs to you! When I read the title I thought your baby died. What a relief. Still I am sure that I would be sick over the whole thing and crying for days anyways.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

don't beat yourself up. I know at least 10 people this has happened to and most of us have had it happen with more than one child....this does not make you a bad mother. not at all. even a little bit. these things happen. all.the.time.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
When people heard your name being announced, i can almost guarantee you they were NOT thinking "oh what a horrible mother how could she lose her child??" but rather thinking about the time THEY lost their child, or when they almost did, or being so glad that didnt happen to them (but totally recognizing that it *could*)....we've all been there, or will be there....its so so scary when it happens to you.

This completely! I'm so glad that you are all back together. It happens and you're not a bad mom!


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

This happened two years ago to me. We were at our company picnic and DH and I were talking with a co-workers as the kids ran a continuous circle in and out of this bouncy obstacle thing. My DD came out one time and instead of going back in she walked off not realizing where she was. She had a name tag on with her name and my name on it so when they found her they took her to the DJ booth can called out over the loud speaker for us. It was the most terrifying 10 minutes of our lives.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you have a plan that you tell your kids to follow if they get lost?

When I was little, any time we went somewhere with a lot of people, my dad would choose an obvious landmark - something thats easy to find like a fountian or tower or something, and if any of us got lost we were to go to that spot. This rule applyed for everyone, like if my dad wandered off and couldnt find the rest of us or something. (he likes to stop and look at random things!).
We used this 'plan' from the time my sister was about 2 and it worked really well, even as adults we still use it!

Also, the other plan was to find someone 'who works here' (at places like theme parks, stores etc), in places where a 'landmark' wouldnt work as well, or if you forgot where the landmark was (although we always picked something big and obvious).

My sister was a major wanderer - once we were in switzerland (or maybe it was paris - I forget, somewhere in europe!) and taking trains everywhere - my sister was about 6, she ran ahead of us to get on the train, and just got on a random one, and right when she got on the doors closed! My mom, dad and I were kinda stuck behind people, it was crowded, my dad was banging on the doors yelling 'get off at the next stop'.
We went to find out where that train was going, which took some time b/c of all the people in the way. We finally found another train going to the same first stop, and got on that one.
It took at least an hour for us to get to that station which was also very big and crowded, lucky for us my sister got off at that stop, and was sitting on her suitcase under the big sign that said the name of the station (which was the landmark we had set at the other station 'the big sign' - she remembered!).
She was crying, but fine. Some old lady had stayed with her (my sister said she was crying too when the doors closed!)

Now that one was really scary!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

It happens ((HUGS))


----------



## Katsmamajama (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up too much. Like the other mamas, I have my own "I lost my child" story, only I sort-of started it. We ran to Wal-mart (I know, bad place, but it was close to home!) to get cat food and litter, and as I'm grabbing the bags to put in the cart, she said she needed to go to the bathroom. No biggie, give me 5 seconds to get the last bag in the cart and we'll go. She's doing "the dance" and says she has to go now. At that point, I have the bag of littler off the bottom shelf, up in my arms, I just need to settle it in the cart, right? So I tell her she can start walking that direction (it wasn't that far to the front of the store and the bathrooms, and she was 8 at the time) and I would be right behind her. I head that direction, and don't see her directly, so I figured she literally ran to the bathroom. So I park the cart in front of the bathroom and wait.....and wait.....go inside and check the sstalls and there's no shoes like hers. I start panicking, go back to the pet department, she's not there, start to the back where there's another set of bathrooms.....and here comes DD, hand in hand with a blue vested employee. She went to the ones in the back because there was a wet floor sign by the front ones so she thought that meant they were closed. So she went to the ones in the back, and then couldn't remember how to get back to the pet section to see if I was still there. She told me that she asked an employee where to go, because "even though they're strangers, if they're wearing the blue vests then they know where I need to go." Thankfully it was quick, but was still the scariest probably 2 minutes of my life so far!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My parents lost me when I was about 5. We were getting off of a train and they thought my grandparents had me. I wasn't sure what to do but knew where the parking lot was, on the other side of where we had come off, and decided to go across the tracks right in front of the train! It starting moving just seconds after I moved away. Yikes!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:

So I get the Worst Mother of the Day Award.
No, not at all. Your daughter did everything right. that reflects on YOU.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

How scary! Everyone here is right -- it happens, and it's not your fault. We had neighbors who woke up at least 3 times a week to find their front door open and their 3-year-old gone. Finally one morning (at 2am), they got a knock on their door from another neighbor, who had insomnia, went downstairs, and happened to see the little boy wandering naked in their front yard. Apparently, he'd been leaving the house not at 6am right before everyone got up, but IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT. Wandering naked.

They were so embarrassed (and thankful that nothing had happened to him, yet). They put an extra lock on the front door to keep him in. The next morning, he wasn't in his (second floor) bedroom, and the window was wide open!

So yeah, yours is a one-time small miscommunication that fortunately ended as well as could be expected! Be thankful for that! *hugs*


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

oh, and your dd did really well too.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

My mom has stories about losing all three of her kids and I thought she did a great job raising us. It happens. Try to feel better, mama.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Following this thread reminded me that ever since DS could walk, whenever we travel (which is quite often) or go anywhere that is likely to be crowded, we put personalized wristbands on him with our family last name, our family "emergency" email address (set up for precisely this reason -- it automatically forwards to every single other email address we have), and both DH's and my cell phone numbers.

It isn't a total panacea, but since DS isn't old enough yet to memorize our phone numbers (or even our names other than Daddy/Maman), it keeps me from my previous over-the-top anxiety about airports, train stations, zoos, etc.

We got ours at Mabel's Labels when our daycare had a fundraiser with them, but I don't think they would necessarily have to be that fancy.








again mama. I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow you guys are awesome. Thank you so much for making me feel better. Everyone sharing thier own lost child story has really helped me with the guilt.

I really liked the advice of finding a landmark for us to use if someone gets lost and also the bracelet idea. I am going to order some this week.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I lost mine in a shopping mall. Fortunatley a nice mommy stopped her before she left the store she got lost in.. she was heading out to the mall area.

I got lost in Downtown Chicago when I was five. LOL. I was stupid enough to get back on the subway that took me BACK to the airport. So, they were looking for me in town, and I was wandering around the airport.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My Hubby and I have lost out son, twice, because we thought he was with the other, and more recently, lost our little girl once, because we thought she was with the other (but she was really with my son, she's 8 and he's 14, so no real danger there, just scared to death parents!).

My Mom had me, my sister, and my first brother all within a five year time period, when my brother was two weeks old, my Mother was exhausted, had "Mommy Brain", had to bring the three of us to an appointment, and then left... forgetting that she'd already had the baby and that she'd just left him in his carrier on the waitingroom floor! Apparently, we caught the bus, she realized what she'd done, we got off at the next stop, and she did the marathon run with her then five year old and 2 1/2 year old daughters, all the way back to the office, to find about 30 people oohing and ahhing over this newborn baby boy, everybody passing him around, trying to figure out who's baby he was. Can you imagine how embarrassed she must've been?!

One of my co-workers, an older woman, likes to tell the story of, when her sons were four and two years old, they were traveling by commuter train and she was carrying her two year old son and holding her four year old's hand, and she let go for half a second, but told her four year old to stay close. They got on the train, the train started to pull away, when she hears the little one, waving out the window and saying, "Bye, bye Omar.". Omar (the four year old) was on the train platform, smiling and waving at the leaving train!







Can you imagine? It happens to all of us.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I have two stories of times when I lost one of my kids. We lost dd (then 4) due to a similar miscommunication between dh and I at Legoland. The upshot was that we had had numerous discussions that morning with dd and ds1 about what to do if we got separated (find an adult who worked there or a mom with children and tell them you're lost and give them the paper in their pocket with our cell phone numbers) and when I found her, even though she was crying hysterically, she was doing exactly what I had told her to do. That was very, very comforting. DS1 is my wanderer, and we had mostly had the conversations for his benefit, but she picked up on it and was able to handle herself even though she was scared.

The second story STILL freaks me out, even though it was 6 years ago. DS was 2.5 years old and dd was a newborn. We had a weekly playgroup that usually met at a park, but the weather was bad, so we went to Barnes and Noble instead. There were tons of familiar adults around, and we are all really good at keeping an eye on everyone's kids. Well, dd needed a quick diaper change - I looked down for a few seconds to snap her diaper up, and ds completely vanished. I thought he went around a shelf or something, but he didn't answer when I called. I asked a friend to keep an eye on dd and I looked all over the kids area, but he was gone. I was too panicked and scared to even tell the playgroup moms that I couldn't find him, or grab an employee. All I could think about was my son's love for running into traffic, and the fact that there were two doors to the bookstore - one led to the mall, the other to the parking lot. I ran at top speed to the parking lot exit, and didn't see him anywhere. It finally occurred to me that I needed to get an employee right then to close down the store and have people search the lot and the mall. I was headed to find an employee when I saw ds running up to me from the other direction. He handed me a toy car and asked if we could buy it. I thought it was a car from inside B&N until I looked at the tag - it was from a toy store in the mall. I was so happy to have found him, but terrified that he had left the store, gone into the mall, gone into another store, browsed







, taken up shoplifting







, and come back in the time it took me to realize he was gone. He could NOT figure out why I was crying! When I took him back to the (completely empty) toystore to return the car, the employee said something like "I was wondering why he was in here by himself. . ." argh!

Anyhow, if you're a bad mom, so am I. I think we've all done it. I still remember getting lost at the beach when I was 4. My mom seemed so calm and collected about it, but now that I'm a mom I know she must have been freaking out to have her four year old lost near water like that - I know I would have been!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My parents left me at church one Sunday when I was about 4 because they had driven separately and both thought the other one was taking me home.









It happens! I'm so glad everything turned out ok.

I tell my kids that if we get separated somewhere, they are to STAY WHERE THEY ARE and I'll come back and find them (so we're not "missing each other" by both moving around.)


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

It happens to LOTS of people. Did the police officer threaten to call social services? I would imagine not, and that's because it happens all. the. time.
Just be glad you didn't think you lost your LO at home, called the police, gone out and searched and then found out LO fell asleep in the toy box (which has happened to a GF of mine and is WAY more embarrassing). Actually, that happened with my aunt and cousin too except she didn't call the police but did have to search outside and everything before he turned up.

ETA- I love these stories. I know they were scary at the time but some have me dying of laughter.
And FWIW- I haven't lost DS yet, or at least not in any memorable way, but I did lose DD when she was 8 at Magic Kingdom. When she realized she didn't know how to get back to where I was sitting from the food cart she went to, she went BACK to the cart to buy a snack in case she was "lost for a long time". I could see the cart from the bench where I was nursing DS. I guess she got my sense of direction, the poor dear


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jojojojojo* 
Even the New Testament has a similar story, so you know it's been happening to families for ages! You are not the worst mother ever.









:







:

I'm not a Christian, but still, this is funny.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Following this thread reminded me that ever since DS could walk, whenever we travel (which is quite often) or go anywhere that is likely to be crowded, we put personalized wristbands on him with our family last name, our family "emergency" email address (set up for precisely this reason -- it automatically forwards to every single other email address we have), and both DH's and my cell phone numbers.

It isn't a total panacea, but since DS isn't old enough yet to memorize our phone numbers (or even our names other than Daddy/Maman), it keeps me from my previous over-the-top anxiety about airports, train stations, zoos, etc.

We got ours at Mabel's Labels when our daycare had a fundraiser with them, but I don't think they would necessarily have to be that fancy.








again mama. I hope you are feeling better today.

Ooo, I like this idea. It's better than a piece of paper in their pocket like we do.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
My parents left me at church one Sunday when I was about 4 because they had driven separately and both thought the other one was taking me home.









)


I used to work with a youth group and we left an 11 year old at the Mall of America because we each thought the other van had him....we noticed 3 hours later...


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Poor mama. This is every mom's worst nightmare and I'm pretty sure it happens to most of us at some point. Don't be too hard on yourself. Just be glad it all worked out okay!!


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

It does happen all the time! You are not a bad mother!!

Whenever we are going somewhere crowded I make my kids carry a little piece of paper ( about ID sized) with all of my info on it. I don't know why, but it makes me feel better. If I thought they would be able to find a pay phone in this day and age I would attach a quarter to it.

Also, my mom had to put little kiddie proof door knobs on our doors when I was a kid b/c my brother was an escape artist..

It happens mama. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
It happens to LOTS of people. Did the police officer threaten to call social services? I would imagine not, and that's because it happens all. the. time.
Just be glad you didn't think you lost your LO at home, called the police, gone out and searched and then found out LO fell asleep in the toy box (which has happened to a GF of mine and is WAY more embarrassing).

I had a neighbour once who almost went crazy searching the neighbourhood for her dd _and_ a child she was babysitting. She searched for about 10-15 minutes, calling and looking everywhere she could think of. Then, she went home to call the police, and her dd and the other girl were under a dresser "playing hide and seek" with her.

And, that reminds me of this:

_One day, a man called an absent employee at home, and a young voice answered.

"Is your father home?"

"Yes."

"May be I speak with him?"

"He's busy." (The boss was annoyed by this.)

"May I speak to your mother?"

"She's busy, too."

"Oh. Is anybody else there?"

"Yes - the police."

"Can I speak to them?"

"They're busy."

"Oh. Is anybody else there?"

"The firemen."

"Can I speak to them?"

"They're busy."

"So let me get this straight -- your parents, the police, and the firemen are there, but they're all busy? What are they doing?"

With a giggle, the voice answered, "looking for me."_


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
Do you have a plan that you tell your kids to follow if they get lost?


DS is just now getting old enough that we have to start worrying about this, but as an early childhood teacher, I always teach my kids what to do if they get lost on a field trip. I tell them to sit down exactly where they are and not to move until I come get them. I've never lost anyone on a field trip, but it wouldn't take me long to realize if I had because I'm doing constant head counts and if a child has sat down and waited for me, I know to retrace our steps and I'll find him/her. I also teach them not to go with an adult who offers help. But if the grown up wants to wait there with them, that's okay. The other thing I do (for field trips, I wouldn't do this with my own child on family outings) is put the school's phone number on the back and make sure the school has my cell phone number... So if an adult does want to help, the child can tell them to call the number on their back. So the grown up calls the school and the school calls me and I know where to find the child.


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just this past Wednesday we had company over for a bbq and to play Rock Band.
I had just gotten home from work and DP was in the house with DS while DD's and i picked some green beans from the garden and I came in and was washing them and cutting them up to cook. We have the living room and kitchen divided with a sheet to keep the living room cool with the air cond. Well everyone else was in the LR and front yard when my two oldest DD's came running in the house yelling that DS had run down the street and crossed it and the neighbors were calling the police. I started screaming for DP and he ran and got him. Police came and didn't take a report said it happens all the time and to be more careful. The same neighbors called CPS on us and we got a visit on friday because we were being "negletful". I still have to contact the worker Monday because I was at work when they came and looked around the house and talked to the kids. I feel like the worlds worse mother... even though I know it was no ones fault, DS is FAST! And now we have to deal with this. It's hard... so, I can comiserate. Be thankful your LO is ok... I know that is what I am most thankful for in regaurds to my situation.
(((hugs)))


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I have had to close down Disney more than once. Pkease don't be too hard on yourself.. Those little buggers wander off no matter how closely you think you are wathcing them ( well one cas it was mu siter in charge... so no mom is perfect NONE


----------



## SpaceAngel401 (Nov 26, 2007)

I remember getting lost from my grandma in Kmart when I was maybe sixish and my sister a year younger. I had thought she said she'd be by the carts, so I looked there really fast, then the cards (which, really, was what she said). Then I dragged my sister to the service desk, checking each cashout line on the way. We told the lady we lost our grandma, and they paged her.

Happens to everyone! Sounds like you did a good job teaching your little one what to do if she gets lost.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It's happened to all of us, and if it hasn't it will







I lost DD1 at the library when DD2 was a newborn.

My dad left me at the laundromat on purpose when I was 5, so I really think alot of people do alot worse.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
When people heard your name being announced, i can almost guarantee you they were NOT thinking "oh what a horrible mother how could she lose her child??" but rather thinking about the time THEY lost their child, or when they almost did, or being so glad that didnt happen to them (but totally recognizing that it *could*)....we've all been there, or will be there....its so so scary when it happens to you.

I totally agree. when I hear those announcements I get weepy and am glad a happy ending is on it's way.

I lost my DS right in front of my eyes. we were staying in a hotel and the kids were having fun getting ice and brining it to the room. Back and forth I watched them and only when they were at the the machine were they out of my view. Then would turn the corner and come back with the bucket.
Now I knew I saw them coming back together but then *poof* DS was gone. We walked the balcony, I ran down to the pool to ask others to look for him, I was panicky and was afraid he'd walk off the property into a highway. DD had no idea where he went even though they were together.
We called his name over and over.
Finally DH pulled back the curtain in our room and there he was HIDING! He thought it was funny and since he was only 3 there wasn't much to do except cry and hold him and laugh and say to NEVER do that again!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

It happens to the best of us.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

It's happened to me too, only I knew she was lost and it was terrifying. I still feel bad, so I kinda know how you must feel, but it happens a lot so give yourself a break


----------



## mummyofan (Jun 25, 2008)

I just did it today......


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Happened to DH, DS, and me at a crowded culinary festival a few years ago when DS was 3.5. I thought he was right behind DH, DH thought he was right behind me . ... .We briefly panicked, but found him sitting and looking very forlorn by a sign in the midst of the festival. Thank goodness he was ok.










It'll make a good story in a few years. For the moment, give yourself a break.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

When I was a little girl, my quite AP and hands-on mother managed to loose both her daughters at once. I was about 5-6, my sister 3 or 4. It was during a sort of city festival (not in our hometown), and there were crowds of people everywhere. My dad was performing with his choir, and we both left mum to crawl under people's legs to dad. My sister did the clever thing and started crying, so an old lady took her to a passing police officer, who brought her up a stage (where politicians were giving speaches), and my uncle and my dad both spotted her. I knew that we were going to an open house at friends of my parents in the opposite end of town, and although we hadn't been in town for a year, I decided to find my way there. I had no idea what their address was and I couldn't read, but I convinced myself that my pasrents would be there. I got there, there were loads of people, I saw nobody I knew and of course my parents weren't there (I asked around) so I walked back into town to where I'd lost them. Then I walked back to the open house. By that time my parents had been there looking for me and someone told me to stay and wait for them to come back.

It happens. Don't beat yourself up. I still haven't lost DD, but I'm sure that'll come as she gets more independent. And I'm sure that I'll feel horrible when that day comes.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a close friend that lost her preschooler. She's not a bad parent, her daughter was just very quick.


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
She said, "It's ok mommy, the police officer was nice. He didn't shoot me."

Oh that is funny! Mama please don't feel badly! I lost my LO once too and it scared the crap outta me! I felt awful for so long. Just be glad she is ok and safe, that is main thing.


----------



## Caristonia (Apr 10, 2012)

It takes a lot of courage to post that publicly, so I really respect you for that.









It happens to everyone, it's a common mistake to think that they followed someone else. I mean she did follow her father, she just got lost while doing it. You're not the worst mother. It was a mistake, you recognized what happened, knew it shouldn't have happened and felt bad that it did. Bad mothers aren't aware what they're doing is wrong and don't feel bad for doing it. Just posting this shows you have a big heart and really care for your kids' safety and well-being.







Your girl is so funny! "It's ok he was nice, he didn't shoot me." I had to laugh at that! Glad everyone is ok and back together!!


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I not only have lost my son but I lost him at a water park. We were there for a company picnic. We had the baby and my 3 year old son. My husband threw out his back. He walked over to a chair and I turned around to hand him the baby. In that few seconds my 3 year old wondered away. I started looking and just as I started to really panic a call came over the loudspeaker for my husband. My son had evidently headed to the entrance and was leaving the park when an employee stopped him. When asked his name he proudly recited it and since we were on a list for admission for the company party they found my husband by the Last name on the list.

Sadly enough that was not the only time I have lost my son. Though most of the other times have been at least part the stupid bus company that serves his schools fault. The most recent was because his bus stop got changed. I knew that the new stop was unacceptable (across a major busy road) and had planned to call the school and get it changed and simply forgot. The bus driver dropped him at the new stop and my son got lost trying to walk home. Realized he was lost and retraced his steps. He was 8 this time.

He's getting a cell phone for his 9th birthday is 2 weeks to hopefully reduce the occurrences of loosing my child.

My parents have stories of loosing both my brothers and I. My grandmother has stories of loosing at least one of my uncles. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

I think everyone loses their kid at least once. My son is 10 and goes to his friends houses by himself, and we still managed to have a scare last week! He was playing on the school play ground while I went in to talk to my daughter's teacher and when I got back he was gone. I asked the kids that were there, and one of them told me they saw him walking away with a man dressed all in black. My blood ran cold. I started to b-line it to the office, but before I got there another kid came running up and told me they just saw him go into the school. The 'man in black' was one of the teachers... the teacher is a hockey fan and his daughter attends the school, and when DS showed the girl the hockey cards he just got from his birth dad she wanted her dad to see them because it was all players from years ago, she went and got her dad and they all went back into the school.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

You're not the worst mother ever - I guarantee that most every parent here has had something similar happen. And that the people hearing the announcement were thinking "Whew! Glad it wasn't me!"


----------

